# After 306 years



## Flasks (Mar 6, 2020)

While metal detecting a new area (to us), my buddy and myself,  of the ocean beach South of Ft. Pierce, Fl. my buddy and I was calling it a day and headed to my car. About halfway to the car, I hopped over a small ravine  that had formed from the high tide and my detector sounded off. I thought it was my jumping that triggered the detector but to be sure I turned around and checked that area. This time a good solid sound. I easily scooped out the wet sand down to about 6 inches and out came this beautiful mint condition gold doubloon dated 1712.  Both of us were speechless. This was the just the beginning of one of the largest and most valuable ship wreck treasure finds up until the Atocha find. The coin is pictured and now is in the possession of my son. It would take a full 200 page book to tell the rest of this story that yours truly started. The galleon was called the Neustra Senora De Las Nieves meaning "Lady of the Snow". Among many books and articles written about my discovery the best photos are from the January 1965 copy of the National Geographic. Florida's East coast is no longer called the Sunshine coast but has been renamed the "Treasure coast".


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow, That's amazing. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm at a loss for words to rave over that.  Like Leon said, "Wow."


----------



## yacorie (Mar 7, 2020)

that’s awesome.  Time to google about that one


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2020)

INCREDIBLE!


----------



## BF109 (Mar 11, 2020)

A heck of a find!!


----------



## Gunsmoke (May 4, 2020)

Man- O -Man! What a find, and I bet the find pales in comparison to the story behind it!


----------



## martyfoley (May 4, 2020)

I'll bet that "made your day"!


----------



## Timelypicken (May 5, 2020)

I do lots of medal detecting and the best find u have gotten was some newer coins and a sadd iron


----------



## Timelypicken (May 5, 2020)

I have gotten


----------



## Flasks (May 5, 2020)

This picture shows my gold coins laid out as to denomination along with a perimeter of silver 8 reales. The gold coins are 8 and 4 escudos. Gold does not tarnish or corrode, even after 305 years being in contact with salt water. Silver heavily corrodes but not entirely, just about 10% of the surface. I cleaned all those silver coin by wrapping them individually in aluminum foil and putting them into a plastic container filled with non diluted muriatic acid. for about 15 minutes...this will dissolve all the corrosion and not bother the base metal. THESE ARE NOT INSTRUCTIONS FOR YOU TO FOLLOW AS THIS IS DANGEROUS AND WILL GIVE OFF DEADLY FUMES...THIS IS SIMPLY THE WAY I CLEANED MY SILVER COINS.,THE FUMES CAN BE DEADLY. This picture shows my portion after two months of work. At this point in my life I have no more coins but 56 years ago this gave me a financial boost in life, paying off my mortgage, paying off the car loan and putting away money for my kids education.The area where this all took place is now public beach loaded with people (before the virus)...If only  the people laying around then on beach towels and playing volley ball knew what was removed from under their feet 56 years ago wouldn't they be amazed!


----------



## David Fertig (May 22, 2020)

Ok.  Now I have to go dig out the Nat. Geo's...  Can't wait to read the story!


----------



## treeguyfred (May 23, 2020)

Wow Flasks, that's some fantastic booty you found! Amazing! Simply Amazing... I would love to find the story in Nat Geo too...I've got a ton...A TON of N G s!
~Fred


----------

